# Getting into Managment



## shortamazon (Jan 5, 2004)

What are the steps to getting into restuarant managment? (manage kitchen)
Do you need cooking experience? Not getting a clear answer on this topic from some peaple..dont want to start working at Taco Bell in managment. 


30 something student


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2003)

Obviously you are going to school, which is a big step in the right direction. Many businesses are looking for a degree. I have been doing this for about 12 years and my experience is that you should work in the kinds of places that you want to manage. Get the experience from whatever entry level position you get, and make sure the management knows that you are interested in a management position. Also, I find working for a large company like Marriott is good also, this gives you the oportunity to get some experience and if you can't move up at the property you currently work at, you can always transfer to another. Also, if you have any kind of management experience in other fields of study, that gives you experience as well. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Check out CCA's Hospitality and Restaurant Mangement program.

Jock


----------

